# Xbox Games on an Xbox 360



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2008)

i've got some Xbox games Sunray gave me. And now I have Kanda's Xbox 360 (i'm a blagging fucker).

and the old Xbox games won't play on the 360, even though I was led to believe they would.

is there a checklist of reasons I should check for this?


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 16, 2008)

Ah. I need one with a hard drive.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 16, 2008)

There's a download on the xbox website. You have to burn it onto a CD and load it onto the xbox 360, then most of the old games will run  (eta - if you've got a hard drive  )


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Ah. I need one with a hard drive.



www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - enter the serials and you can get a hdd for £20 with 3 months gold membership. Just done it myself.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - enter the serials and you can get a hdd for £20 with 3 months gold membership. Just done it myself.



Ah, i'm gonna buy me a 360 anyway, with an HDD. So no point buying a drive in the mean time


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Ah, i'm gonna buy me a 360 anyway, with an HDD. So no point buying a drive in the mean time



Been playing it much then? Nice one. What games? I have Halo 3, PGR4 (racing) and am about to go out and see what's cheap in Game.


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Been playing it much then? Nice one. What games? I have Halo 3, PGR4 (racing) and am about to go out and see what's cheap in Game.



I was playing CoD 3 a lot, but now i've got halo 3.... .


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I was playing CoD 3 a lot, but now i've got halo 3.... .



Ah, of course, you like your halo. I do enjoy it, but truth be told, I'm finding 3 a little difficult. Maybe I need to adjust the settings.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Been playing it much then? Nice one. What games? I have Halo 3, PGR4 (racing) and am about to go out and see what's cheap in Game.




far cry 2 is 19.99 in game ( a  bit dissapointing ), deadspace is too ( well worth the money!! )

prince of persia is 24.99 and there are loads bargains in gamestation


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Been playing it much then? Nice one. What games? I have Halo 3, PGR4 (racing) and am about to go out and see what's cheap in Game.



Having any luck with PGR4? I've got rank 54 or something but can't seem to get the hang of it or win much.

Gave up on Halo when I found the 8 year old has nearly finished it on Legendary.

Fight Night, Stuntman and Dead Space still taking up most of my games time.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 29, 2008)

Halo on easy is like chowing down 64 slices of american processed cheese. You want to do it on hard, to appreciate the subtlety


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> far cry 2 is 19.99 in game ( a  bit dissapointing ), deadspace is too ( well worth the money!! )
> 
> prince of persia is 24.99 and there are loads bargains in gamestation



If Deadspace was £19.99 I'd have got it, alas it was £29.99.

Came back with Fifa 09 (was hard to fork out £29.99 when PES 08 was a fiver, but I figured long term I'd be glad of it) and Blue Dragon 'cos it was £3 and I'm a JPRG fan.

Still playing through Fable 2 and Halo 3 so don't really need another big game just yet.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Having any luck with PGR4? I've got rank 54 or something but can't seem to get the hang of it or win much.



It's hard, hard work. It doesn't have the accessibility of my favourite racing games... easier on a motorbike, but still fucking tricky. I don't think I'm enough of a racing purist.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

Check out play.com 80% sale, got Prince of Persia on there for only £18, along with a few other good ones.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, of course, you like your halo. I do enjoy it, but truth be told, I'm finding 3 a little difficult. Maybe I need to adjust the settings.



i found it the easiest of the lot- especially the finale. what setting are you on?

eta: though cortana was a total PITA, i had to resort to the walkthrough which advised for one section "run like fuck!"


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> www.xboxstorageupgrade.com - enter the serials and you can get a hdd for £20 with 3 months gold membership. Just done it myself.



This is great (thanks) but wtf is wrong with Microsoft and payments? They'll only ever take Visa or Mastercard for anything so I won't be able to get this with my Maestro or Solo cards, which every other net retailer seems to accept. Fuckers


----------

